# Hotronix and DK Distributors



## Carol Adams (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a distributor of either the DK20 with auto open or the hotrinix 40x50 auto open in Port Elizabeth, South Africa. Would they have the same promotions eg. hotronix free platens.
Thanks


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Carol,

Touch of Magic are a distributor of Hotronix heat presses in South Africa. Hopefully they should be able to help you or advise you as to someone closer.

Click on the link below to view their site:

Touch of Magic | Textile Transfers OS-2000 Flex


Kind Regards,

Alan


----------

